# Bees vs. Ticks



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I started a new package, and must have set them right in the middle of a nest of seed ticks. Every time I feed them I end up with 5 to 20 seed ticks. I really hate to move them because the 1st of the brood is due to hatch shortly and the number of field bees is really low right now. Is there anything I can do to eliminate the ticks but not harm the bees?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd suggest moving the hive at night, after the girls have come back from foraging. Shut the door and plug any other exits. Then move them, even 3 yards might get them far enough from the ticks? Open the doors and put a handfull of grass loosely in front of the entrance so they have to move it. This will make them readjust to where they are before they go out foraging. Just move it gently so that the brood doesn't get slammed around. Not like you have to move them miles, just far enough from the ticks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If the ticks are only a bother to you then spray the cuffs of your pants with a deet product. 
Moving the hives isn't a big deal. I close them after dark then move them in the morning. I am not overly gentil with them either I want them to know some thing is happening in their world and I also place the wad of grass in the entrance.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not overly gentil with them 

Are you spose to be gentil with them ???? if so some one should have told me this 6 years ago


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL... I'm still new at this so I'd be overly cautious so I didn't harm the queen. As I hate ticks, I'd move them!! Ugh... hate blood sucking insects! Blech....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And there is always Ortho home defence to fix the wagon of the ticks under the hive stand where the bees normally are not foraging.

 Al


----------

